# Chevy Cruze Hood Ajar Switch Not Reading



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

SpartanEGR said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze. The hood ajar switch is not reading that the hood is closed (or open). When I open the hood, I do not get the notification on the dash that the hood is open. My remote start does not work, which I believe is because the computer can't confirm that the hood is closed. I took it to the Chevy dealer and they tested the circuits to the switch and found no faults. They then tested the resistance in the switch and found it has 8.4 OHMS which was "way below spec.". I replaced the latch/switch and nothing has changed. I am wondering if there is an issue with the wiring or a fuse somewhere. Does anyone know more about how this is wired or other things that I should look into?
> 
> Any help appreciated. Thanks.


Welcome, sorry to hear you’re having issues.

A couple of suggestions, have you tried disconnecting the battery for a few minutes to see if “rebooting” the BCM helps?

Also, the Gen 1’s have a Special Coverage for the Negative Battery Cable. Many (not all) Gen 1’s had defective Negative Battery Cables that had bad crimps which led to all sorts of electrical gremlins. More info here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html

Good luck!


----------



## SpartanEGR (Nov 20, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> SpartanEGR said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze. The hood ajar switch is not reading that the hood is closed (or open). When I open the hood, I do not get the notification on the dash that the hood is open. My remote start does not work, which I believe is because the computer can't confirm that the hood is closed. I took it to the Chevy dealer and they tested the circuits to the switch and found no faults. They then tested the resistance in the switch and found it has 8.4 OHMS which was "way below spec.". I replaced the latch/switch and nothing has changed. I am wondering if there is an issue with the wiring or a fuse somewhere. Does anyone know more about how this is wired or other things that I should look into?
> ...


Thanks for the response. I just went out and tried disconnecting the battery and got the same results. Car does not acknowledge if the hood is open or closed. Other ideas?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I was curious why this wasn't a case of false open or false closed. Looking at the schematics, this is an interesting switch. It's either 887 ohms or 887+3.92K (4.8K) to ground depending on the position. Either the dealer read a poor connection to ground, or something is shorting the signal to ground. 

I was unable to find any write-up describing diagnostics.

I think it's time to inspect the wiring.


----------



## mikeles666 (Nov 2, 2019)

hi


SpartanEGR said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze. The hood ajar switch is not reading that the hood is closed (or open). When I open the hood, I do not get the notification on the dash that the hood is open. My remote start does not work, which I believe is because the computer can't confirm that the hood is closed. I took it to the Chevy dealer and they tested the circuits to the switch and found no faults. They then tested the resistance in the switch and found it has 8.4 OHMS which was "way below spec.". I replaced the latch/switch and nothing has changed. I am wondering if there is an issue with the wiring or a fuse somewhere. Does anyone know more about how this is wired or other things that I should look into?
> 
> Any help appreciated. Thanks.


hi. same problem, did you get it fixed?


----------



## iur (Nov 25, 2021)

მყავს 2016 წლის Chevy Cruze.გამწოვი ჩამრთველი არ კითხულობს, რომ გამწოვი დახურულია (ან ღიაა). კაპოტს რომ ვხსნი, ტირეზე არ მიმიღია შეტყობინება, რომ კაპოტი ღიაა. ჩემი დისტანციური გაშვება არ მუშაობს, რაც, ჩემი აზრით, იმიტომ ხდება, რომ კომპიუტერი ვერ ადასტურებს, რომ გამწოვი დახურულია.ჩამკეტი/ჩამრთველი გამოვცვალე და არაფერი შეცვლილა. მაინტერესებს სადმე გაყვანილობასთან ან ფუჟასთან რამე პრობლემაა. ვინმემ იცის მეტი, თუ როგორ არის ეს სადენიანი ან სხვა რამ, რაც უნდა მივხედო?

I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze.The vent switch does not read that the vent is closed (or open). When I opened the hood, I did not receive a message on the dash that the hood was open. My remote start does not work, which I think is because the computer cannot confirm that the vent is closed. I changed the lock / switch and nothing has changed. I wonder if there is a problem with the wiring or fuse somewhere. Anyone know more about how this is wired or something else I should take care of?


----------

